# اسئلة مقابلة لشركة انترنت



## eiad gharaibeh (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عندي مقابله لشركة انترنت واحتاج أجوبه لهذه الاسئله بس بدي اجوبه عمليه (technical ) :




1-What is Modulation and what’s the aim of modulation??
2-Analog modulation techniques (AM, FM, PM). ( Explain with Drawings)
3-Baseband and Bandpass signals.
4-Digital Communication Modulation Techniques (ASK, FSK, PSK, BPSK, QPSK, 16 QAM …..Etc, constellation diagram, spectral efficiency).
5-Example of Analog to analog , Analog to digital , Digital to analog and digital to digital conversion and the purpose of conversion.
6-Multiple Access techniques (TDMA, FDMA, CDMA and OFDMA).
7-Duplex techniques (FDD, TDD).
8-Fresnel zone, free space path loss.
9-Antenna types (Compare in terms of Gain). What do we mean by Antenna Gain, Main lobe ,side lobes and 3-db bandwidth
10-256 PCM, PDH and SDH.
11-GSM and 3G main elements and their functions.
12-The OSI layers and their function.
13-Network Subnetting
14-What’s a VLAN?? And the advantages of using a Virtual LAN.


----------

